# The Angles Three Kings Automatic Watch



## ElvisNixon (Dec 30, 2016)

Kickstrater started on this unique design. Looking for comments or similar designs









The Angles Three Kings Automatic Watch


Three Genuine Sapphire Mini-Dial Wandering Hours spinning on top of one of 7 Incredible Color Dial Choices in a Limited Edition!




www.kickstarter.com




































The Three Kings is powered by a Miyota 9039 movement that registers at 28,800 beats per hour and with a power reserve of 36 hours. This is a very high-quality Japanese movement used by premium watch brands, and it's similar in accuracy to much more expensive Swiss movements.









HOW TO READ A WANDERING HOUR

Our wandering hour complication displays time by moving its pointer from the hour to be read that as it travels across an arc showing the minutes.

The mechanism has three transparent sapphire discs carrying four numbers each.The rightmost hour glides across a track fromtop to bottom,pointing at the current minutes.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd like it better without the sweep second hand and seconds markers. They just add clutter and detract from the main feature which is the revealed wandering hour mechanism.


----------



## ElvisNixon (Dec 30, 2016)

They could have used a short second hand that used a few markings on the inner ring that supports the hour markers.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Since you asked about similar designs, Audemars Piguet and Moser have these...


----------



## ElvisNixon (Dec 30, 2016)

The Audemars Piguet is an excellent execution. When was that watch made?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I personally prefer a wandering hour where the workings are not revealed, but that Audemars Piguet gets it right by giving prominence to the display of the time.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Quite an intriguing offering, I pledged to lock in the super early bird price of ~400USD, which I assume is way less than the AP or Moser would cost!


----------



## ArchiMark (Aug 4, 2020)

Definitely, unique designs.....

Visually interesting, but not sure one can easily/quickly tell at a quick glance what time it is? but maybe you get used to it?


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

That AP design is very cool! What about the Moser? I assume the hours dials never move, just rotate? So when it turns over from 7:59 the light background rotates from behind the 7 to behind the 8 in the lower left dial? Or does the 8 somehow rotate up to top center as well?


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tronner10 said:


> That AP design is very cool! What about the Moser? I assume the hours dials never move, just rotate? So when it turns over from 7:59 the light background rotates from behind the 7 to behind the 8 in the lower left dial? Or does the 8 somehow rotate up to top center as well?


As the center rotates to show 7:59, the 00 will be down in the lower left on the dial and the 8 will snap about 30deg to turn white and line up with 00 when it becomes 8:00. So now you'd read 8:00 through 8:59 in the lower left. Then then same thing happens with the 9 in the lower right. You've got it, it's just that the white background doesn't actually rotate, there are 3 white backgrounds, and the 3 sets of numbers rotate to be in line with them at the appropriate times.

(After all that text, how about just a video that makes it very clear )


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cool! The only thing that would concern me would be the hour "highlights" overlap for what appears to be about 15 minutes. I'm sure you'd get used to which one to look at, but since they're in different subdials I could see looking at one highlighted hour and missing the correct one.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tronner10 said:


> Very cool! The only thing that would concern me would be the hour "highlights" overlap for what appears to be about 15 minutes. I'm sure you'd get used to which one to look at, but since they're in different subdials I could see looking at one highlighted hour and missing the correct one.


Yeah, the only thing that helps you there is that none of the minutes numbers line up with the wrong hour marker. Like this screenshot, it's got to be 9:56 because the 00 hasn't reached the 10 marker yet. Well, I guess it's ten-negative-oh-four, haha. The ease of time-telling sure isn't a major selling point of these watches.


----------



## 9804216 (Dec 3, 2008)

There is another Audemars Piguet wandering hours model under the Millenary line that features the hour/minute track on the side of the case instead of at the top.

Arnold & Son as well as DeBethune also make wandering hour models and one of the first models by Urwerk also worked on the wandering hours concept.

If you like wandering hours Gorilla watches (designed by one of the dudes by APRP) also does them in the more affordable price point segment.

Definitely a more interesting complication in the watch industry that makes time telling more fun.


----------

